
Can’t I please just visit one friend? - viburnum
http://statnet.org/COVID-JustOneFriend/
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure about a detail in this model. If you can visit one friend, that
friend can only visit you?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I think it has to be tighter even than that. If you visit that friend, that
friend can only visit you, and nobody in either your or your friend's
households can visit anybody at all.

